# 79 acres Madison co. (private owned) for lease for the 2011 deer season



## Cabinetman (Sep 7, 2011)

79 acres that is currently for sale. would be willing to lease it out for the upcoming 2011 deer season 

Existing food plots (2) have been grown over for 2-3 years could be brought back or simply left alone for bedding/cover also has 3 loading decks that could be used for camp sites or could be worked into food plots as well.
Tract has road frontage on 2 different roads so you could access it with different winds.

Also has 2 hardwood draws with some mature acorn producing oaks.

Has a small holding tank that gets a good bit of use in the hot early season.

Good road system to access most of the property might need a little work here and there mostly tree cutting and trimming.Has gate at the road and culverts at the drains.

Has established mineral sites that have been used for several years.

Planted pines 26 years old have been thinned once,and has open rows for shooting lanes.

This land has only been hunted 3 or 4 times in the last 3 years and has not had a deer taken off it since 2007

Property is located 2-3 miles across the jackson county line near ILA off Jot em down road near the intersection of John Pruit rd (dirt)

It is 12 miles form the banks crossing exit on 85 and 441

I think it is about 20-22 miles from athens

Price is $1500 

call Mike at (678)300-4733  with any questions or concerns


----------



## Cabinetman (Sep 8, 2011)

here are some pics


----------



## reno (Sep 14, 2011)

If the property is not leased please send me a pm


----------



## kgodwi2 (Sep 18, 2011)

please send a p.m. for more information if still available. thanks


----------



## Milkman (Sep 19, 2011)

reno said:


> If the property is not leased please send me a pm





kgodwi2 said:


> please send a p.m. for more information if still available. thanks



Did you try calling like the ad states ?


----------



## Cabinetman (Sep 24, 2011)

Still for lease!!!


----------



## Cabinetman (Sep 28, 2011)

Leased!!!  Thanks!!!


----------



## HogSlayer404 (Dec 1, 2011)

Does your property have hogs or just deer??? looking for a place to hunt hogs for 2012 season?? pm me thanks!!


----------

